# Bluetooth is off pitch. Solutions?



## coldcaption (Feb 14, 2012)

So I switched to Cyanogenmod (which is awesome!) after I got my new car because of various bluetooth problems with music. The quality was no good, and it would often play slightly off pitch. This was on Apex. On CGM the quality seems a bit better, but the pitch problem is still present. I've barely been able to find occurrences of this on Google, and all the ones I did find said it was fixed with 2.2. Since I'm on 2.3, that doesn't seem to have worked.
The pitch isn't always off, and it can happen at the beginning or in the middle of a song. It's very noticeable when it happens, so it's definitely not just me. Any suggestions?


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if this is what's going on, but i have seen something like this before, and i have some bad news. The issue MIGHT be with the BT adapter itself. Here's what i've seen:

Setup1: Droid X connected to a stereo BT adapter going to the car stereo. Sounds fine.
Setup2: Droid X connected to a stereo BT adapter going to the car stereo AND a BT Headset for calls. The stereo BT adapter would occasionally change pitch and skip. I would notice the pitch change just after a "skip". It almost seems like it was trying to catch up to where the phone was by changing the pitch to increase playback speed. So my guess was that there was the BT equivalent of packet loss and it was trying to compensate for the interference.

My first suggestion is to try another device. Find a friend with an iOS device or another android device (NOT a DX) and see if it also has the issue (might want to try a couple just to be sure). Also, try playing your DX through another BT receiver in another car if you have the opportunity. That might help you nail down where the issue is (either with your device or with the car itself)

Hope at least some of that helps!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't have much knowledge about BT because I never use it myself, but I do have a quick question: your not on the official CM7 builds are you? I assume you are Rev/Pooka's builds? The official CM7 builds are still back in the Froyo days, I mean its *based on GB* but it still uses the Froyo kernel....


----------



## coldcaption (Feb 14, 2012)

I was afraid it might be something like that, djuniah, moreso now since it does skip now and then. I'll see if I can get some other devices to try, but knowing how Motorola is with these things I wouldn't be surprised if it were the BT adapter. I only need to keep this phone until August!

And Goose, I suppose that is what I'm on. I was on one of the .60x kernels and didn't want to SBF, so I poked around the forums here until I found a working download link. Even with the bluetooth woes, it's a great ROM.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

coldcaption said:


> I was afraid it might be something like that, djuniah, moreso now since it does skip now and then. I'll see if I can get some other devices to try, but knowing how Motorola is with these things I wouldn't be surprised if it were the BT adapter. I only need to keep this phone until August!
> 
> And Goose, I suppose that is what I'm on. I was on one of the .60x kernels and didn't want to SBF, so I poked around the forums here until I found a working download link. Even with the bluetooth woes, it's a great ROM.


If you are on a .60x kernel builds you are good to go. That's a GB based kernel, not Froyo, (Froyo kernel, i.e. where the CM7 officials were from, are .340)

FYI updated/most recent builds are on the Rev/Pooka thread, so if you want the latest and greatest (if this isn't where you got it) you'd want to go here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10191-updated-info-on-revnumbers-cm4dx-gbhdmi-out-1-battery-no-charge-led-fm-radio-charge-while-off/
Updated builds may have fixed up some of your BT woes. As far as I ever watch myself though, BT problems are very intermittent for a variety of people, probably because there is so many different BT profiles floating around out there.


----------



## djuniah (Jun 15, 2011)

Pay attention to when the skips happen and when the pitch changes. Mine would always occur right after a skip, and then it would gradually work it's way back to normal as it made up for the lost time (why it didn't just skip that part of the song instead of doing this...i have no idea). I've since had about 3 other adapters and not all of them do that. Is this BT system built into the car, or did you install it?


----------

